

Office space available for hackers in Brookline, MA (SF-like neighborhood) - edgeztv
http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/off/950623758.html
I'm a single-person startup founder.  Looking for other hackers to share an office with.  There is room for 2-8 people here.<p>This is a really awesome neigborhood - perfect for hackers.  Boston doesn't have many places where you can enjoy walking around outside - this is one of the few.  Three coffee houses at the same intersection - reminiscent of San Francisco!
======
edgeztv
I'm a solo startup founder. Hoping to find other hackers to share this really
cool space in a great neighborhood.

